# Royal jelly question



## foxyviola

So I read about the benefits of royal jelly today and then somebody also mentions it this afternoon. Question is, is anyone taking it as well as pregnacare conception and is it ok to do this?


----------



## crystal443

I took Royal Jelly with my Prenatals and DHEA and it was fine, I got my BFP the cycle I started using it so good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Briss

I have been taking it together with pregnacare and a list of other things for 3 and a half month, no BFP yet but I can definitely see some benefits e.g. it gave such a boost to my immune system


----------



## Watson101

I have just started taking royal jelly this month. My question is - is it OK to take throughout the whole cycle? 

I have ready only to take it pre ovulation and not in the TWW.... but then elsewhere I've read people are taking it all cycle... 

anyone know what is best?


----------



## foxyviola

I was just thinking about that this morning. I thought I would just take it until the 2 ww just to be safe, but if anyone has any other advice that would be great.


----------



## Briss

I take royal jelly every day as everything else, the only thing I take from CD1 to O is EPO (and also raspberry leaf/red clover tea)


----------



## foxyviola

Hadn't thought about taking epo, what are the benefits Briss?


----------



## Gingersnaps

Briss said:


> I take royal jelly every day as everything else, the only thing I take from CD1 to O is EPO (and also raspberry leaf/red clover tea)

Briss, check out a thread I began regarding herbal tea in the ttc section. I take RRL tea myself but stop after O. 
I was given info today about what are some safe teas and unsafe ones, apparently red clover is not safe.


----------



## Gingersnaps

foxyviola said:


> Hadn't thought about taking epo, what are the benefits Briss?

epo is used to help regulate hormones and also to increase ewcm. But you should stop after O


----------



## Briss

foxyviola, I also take EPO mainly for EWCM before O. EPO can cause the uterus to contract and the cervix to dilate. Therefore, once you ovulate you should replace it with something else that also contains essential fatty acids without the prostaglandins, e.g. Flax Seed Oil but I use fish oils

Gingersnaps, I have read your posts on herbal teas, very useful! BTW I have just bought an interesting book (yet another addition to my already enormous collection...) called Personal Path to Pregnancy and and it says:
"Red raspberry leaf is very safe - it does not cause contractions per se, it just strengthens the uterus so that when you do get them, they will be nice and strong and healthy. While most experts suggest that you can take it throughout the cycle, I have read some online reports from women who stop taking it at ovulation for fear that it can cause contractions leading to miscarriage. The majority of the herbalists do consider it safe to continue throughout the cycle, but whenever there is some controversy, you have to do your own due diligence and decide what you think is best for you."

Just in case I stop it after O.

"Red Clover - is another highly touted fertility remedy. There are many stories of women unable to conceive, who drank up to a quart of red clover infusion every day for at least six weeks, and then became pregnant. It contains estrogen like compounds which promote estrogen production which can boost estrogen levels in women with estrogen deficiencies. Red Clover also contains calcium and magnesium which can relax the nervous system and improve fertility. Red clover also has an alkalizing effect on the whole body, which creates a more sperm-friendly environment within your body. Famed herbalist Susun Weed considers it &#8220;the single most useful herb for establishing fertility. Red clover should NOT be used if you have endometriosis or have fibroids which are both conditions which have excessive estrogen. May be taken throughout the cycle."

I have to say despite what she says I stop red clover tea at O and would not recommend anyone to drink it after O. Why risk it when you can drink nettle tea after O


----------

